# How Could Fish Die By Eating The Prashad In Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&#261



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 4, 2010)

*BACKGROUND:*


*5 dozen fish found dead in Golden Temple sarovar *
*G.S. Paul*
*Tribune News Service*​ 
Amritsar, September 21
More than five dozen fish were found dead in the sarovar of Golden Temple today. 

The management of the holy shrine today called upon experts to ascertain the exact cause of the death of the fish. 

According to information, most of the dead ones were of black colour while the golden and white ones were found to be safe and sound. 

Though the Fish Preservation Department officials confirmed that the incident did not occur due to any disease, they said sudden change in temperature due to change in weather conditions seem to be the cause of their death. 

It was also reliably learnt that the filtration plant of the sarovar was not made operational for past few months and the department officials also pointed it out to be the reason for contamination in the water. 

The experts advocated releasing the flow of water from river upper Bari Doab canal through ‘hansli’, the cemented pipes through which water comes into the sarovar, after five days and the filter plant should be operational continuously these days. 

The manager of the Golden Temple, Harbans Singh, confirmed that the dead fish were found on the surface of water for last few weeks. 
Meanwhile, it was not the only instance, the similar kind of incidents were reported earlier also.

-----------------------------------​ 
_As per the Punjabi article below, thus the Holy water is smelly & considered unsuitable for sangat bathing. This ongoing situation is mainly due to ignorance, poor & uncaring (lackadaisical ) attitude of SGPC of proper maintenance of the sarovar*.*_​ 
*Soul-jyot*​ 
***************************************************************

*ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੀ ਅਣਗਹਿਲੀ ਕਾਰਨ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਹੋਇਆ ਪ੍ਰਦੂਸ਼ਿਤ* 


*ਇੱਕ ਬੀਬੀ ਨੇ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾਹ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਮਰਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ, ਤਾਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਕੜਾਹ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਮਰ ਜਾਣਗੀਆਂ *
*ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਸਰ -* ਸੱਚਖੰਡ ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਲ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਫ ਸੁਥਰਾ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ ਛੱਡੀਆਂ ਗਈਆਂ ਵਿਦੇਸ਼ੀ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀਆਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਪਿਛਲੇ ਕਈ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਮਰ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਸਨ, ਜਿਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਬਦਬੂ ਆਉਣੀ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਅਧਿਕਾਰੀਆਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਯਤਨ ਅਸਫਲ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਜਦ ਕਿ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਮਰਨਾ ਬਾਦਸਤੂਰ ਜਾਰੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਸਾਫ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਭ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਾਂ ਕਾਰਨ ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦਾ ਪਾਵਨ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਲੂਆਂ ਦੇ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਯੋਗ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਿਹਾ। ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਪਹਿਲੀ ਘਟਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ, ਇਹ ਕਈ ਵਾਰ ਵਾਪਰ ਚੁੱਕੀ ਹੈ। ਸੰਗਤ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਤਿੱਖੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਕਿਰਿਆ ਨਾ ਹੋਣ ਕਾਰਨ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਇਸ ਮੁੱਦੇ 'ਤੇ ਅਣਗਹਿਲੀ ਵਰਤ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।

ਸੱਚਖੰਡ ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਮੈਨੇਜਰ ਹਰਬੰਸ ਸਿੰਘ ਮੱਲ੍ਹੀ ਦਾ ਕਹਿਣਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਫਿਸ਼ਰੀ ਵਿਭਾਗ ਦੇ ਮਾਹਿਰਾਂ ਮੁਤਾਬਕ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਕਸੀਜਨ ਦੀ ਘਾਟ ਕਾਰਨ ਮਰ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਮਾਹਿਰਾਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਇੱਕ ਵਿਸ਼ੇਸ਼ ਕਿਸਮ ਦਾ ਸੰਦ ਲਗਾ ਕੇ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਕਸੀਜਨ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜੇਕਰ ਇਹ ਫਾਰਮੂਲਾ ਕਾਮਯਾਬ ਰਿਹਾ, ਤਾਂ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਤੌਰ 'ਤੇ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਸੰਦ ਖਰੀਦ ਕੇ ਲਗਾ ਦੇਵੇਗੀ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਕੁਝ ਮੌਸਮ ਦੀ ਤਬਦੀਲੀ ਦਾ ਵੀ ਅਸਰ ਪੈ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਯਤਨ ਜਾਰੀ ਹਨ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਮੱਛੀ ਪਾਲਣ ਵਿਭਾਗ ਦੇ ਮਾਹਿਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਰਾਇ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜਲ ਵੀ ਬਦਲਿਆ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਕਿ ਜਲ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਨੁਕਸ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਦੂਰ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ।

ਸਰੋਵਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਪਿਛਲੇ ਕਰੀਬ ਦਸ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਮਰ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਪਰਕਰਮਾ ਦੀ ਧੁਲਾਈ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਕਹਿਣਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਮਰਨਾ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਹੁਣ ਤੱਕ ਚਾਰ ਕੁਵਿੰਟਲ ਦੇ ਕਰੀਬ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰ ਚੁੱਕੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਮਰਨ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਧੇਰੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਪੁੰਗ ਸ਼ਾਮਲ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਵੱਡੀਆਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਘੱਟ ਹੈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਮਰਨ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਸਰੀਰ 'ਤੇ ਚੀਰੇ ਲੱਗੇ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਅਧਿਕਾਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਕਈ ਵਾਰੀ ਸੂਚਿਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਲੋੜੀਂਦੀ ਕਾਰਵਾਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋਈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜੇਕਰ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਸਿਲਸਿਲਾ ਜਾਰੀ ਰਿਹਾ, ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਦਿਨ ਦੂਰ ਨਹੀਂ, ਜਦੋਂ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਪੂਰੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਦੂਸ਼ਿਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇਗਾ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਨੇ ਅਮਰੀਕਾ ਦੇ ਟੁੱਟ ਭਰਾਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਹਿਯੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਸੰਨ 2004 ਵਿੱਚ ਵਾਟਰ ਟਰੀਟਮੈਂਟ ਪਲਾਂਟ ਛੇ ਕਰੋੜ ਰੁਪਏ ਖ਼ਰਚ ਕੇ ਲਗਾਇਆ ਸੀ, ਪਰ ਪਲਾਂਟ ਹੀ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਫ ਕਰਨ ਨਹੀਂ, ਸਗੋਂ ਖਰਾਬ ਕਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਹਾਈ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।

ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਇੱਕ ਅਧਿਕਾਰੀ ਨੇ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਟਰੀਟਮੈਂਟ ਪਲਾਂਟ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਾਹਿਰ ਇੰਜੀਨੀਅਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ, ਸਗੋਂ ਕਰੜ ਬਰੜ ਇੰਜੀਨੀਅਰ ਕਾਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਵਾਲੇ ਅਨਪੜ੍ਹ ਸਾਧ ਹੀ ਹਨ, ਜਿਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਪਲਾਂਟ ਬਾਰੇ ਕੋਈ ਜਾਣਕਾਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਤਾਂ ਸਿਰਫ ਮੋਟਰ ਦਾ ਬਟਨ ਦਬਾ ਕੇ ਚਲਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਬੰਦ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜਿਸ ਵਸਤੂ ਦੀ ਸਹੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਤਾ, ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਸਹੀ ਨਤੀਜੇ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਦੇ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਕਈ ਵਾਰੀ ਫਿਲਟਰ ਖਰਾਬ ਵੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਪਲਾਂਟ ਚੱਲੀ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਜਲ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਫ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਤੱਤ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਚਲੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਬਾਅਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਾਨੀਕਾਰਕ ਸਾਬਤ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਕੁਝ ਸੂਤਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਇਹ ਵੀ ਪਤਾ ਲੱਗਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਬਾਬੇ ਬਿਜਲੀ ਦੀ ਬੱਚਤ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਕਈ-ਕਈ ਦਿਨ ਪਲਾਂਟ ਚਲਾਉਂਦੇ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ, ਜਿਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ।

ਮੱਛੀ ਪਾਲਣ ਵਿਭਾਗ ਦੇ ਇੱਕ ਅਧਿਕਾਰੀ ਦਲਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਨੇ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਲੂਆਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦ ਪਾਉਣ ਕਾਰਨ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਕਸੀਜਨ ਦੀ ਕਮੀ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਸੀ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਮੱਛੀ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦ ਕੋਈ ਖੁਰਾਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਕਸੀਜਨ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੇ ਇੱਕ ਏਵੀਏਟਰ ਮਸ਼ੀਨ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਗਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨਾਲ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਸਥਿਤੀ ਬੇਹਤਰ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਅਗਲੇ ਇੱਕ ਦੋ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਤੱਕ ਬਿਲਕੁਲ ਠੀਕ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇਗੀ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਪੂਰੀ ਟੀਮ ਨਿਗਰਾਨੀ ਕਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਹਰ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਦੇ ਯਤਨ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾਣਗੇ।

ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜਦੋਂ ਇੱਕ ਬੀਬੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੇਵਾਦਾਰ ਨੇ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦ ਪਾਉਣ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕਦਿਆਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦ ਪਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਤਾਂ ਅੱਗੋਂ ਅਕਾਲੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਦੁੱਖੀ ਇਸ ਬੀਬੀ ਨੇ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ‘‘ਵੇ ਵੀਰਾ ਇਹ ਮੋਟੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾਹ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਤਾਂ ਮਰਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ। ਹੋਰ ਮੋਟੇ ਤਾਜ਼ੇ ਹੋਈ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਨੇ, ਫਿਰ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਕੜਾਹ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਮਰ ਜਾਣਗੀਆਂ।'' ਇੰਨਾ ਕੁਝ ਕਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੋਈ ਬੁੜਬੜਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੋਈ ਅੱਗੇ ਚਲੀ ਗਈ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੀਬੀ ਦੇ ਇਸ ਸਾਫ ਸੁਥਰੇ ਬੋਲਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਲੇਸ਼ਣ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਭ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਾਚਾਰ ਉੱਪਰ ਵਿਅੰਗ ਹੈ। ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਜੋ ਕਿ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਦੂਸ਼ਿਤ ਕਰਨ 'ਤੇ ਤੁਲੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰਦੂਸ਼ਿਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ, ਤਾਂ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੇ ਸਿੱਟੇ ਨਿਕਲਣੇ ਸੁਭਾਵਿਕ ਹੀ ਹਨ। 

ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਾਹਿਰ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ ਦਿਖਾਵਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਹ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਨਹੀਂ, ਪਖੰਡੀ ਤੇ ਭ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਾਚਾਰੀ ਹਨ। ਜੇਕਰ ਉਹ ਧਰਮੀ ਹੁੰਦੇ, ਤਾਂ ਅੱਜ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਇਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਹੋਣੀ। ਅੱਜ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕਾਂ ਉੱਪਰ ਅਕਾਲੀ ਸਿਆਸਤ ਹਾਵੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਧਰਮ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ, ਨਿੱਜਤਾ ਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਰਿਵਾਰ ਦੀਆਂ ਗੋਲਕਾਂ ਭਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤ ਦੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ 'ਚ ਪੈ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਭਉ ਗਾਇਬ ਹੈ, ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਪਾਵਨਤਾ ਖਤਰੇ 'ਚ ਪੈ ਗਈ ਹੈ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਡਰ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ, ਸਿੱਖ ਪੰਥ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਖ਼ਤਰੇ 'ਚ ਪੈਣ ਦਾ ਹੈ। 

ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਪਹਿਲ ਤਾਜ਼ਗੀ ਨਾਲ ਟੁੱਟਦੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਸਿੱਖ ਚੁੱਪ ਹਨ, ਮਾਨਸਿਕਤਾ 'ਚ ਕਬਰਾਂ ਵਰਗੀ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਹੈ, ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਨਾਹਗਾਰ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਵੱਧਦੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਮਰਨਾ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਭ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਾਂ ਦੀ ਅਸਲ ਤਸਵੀਰ ਹੈ। ਹਰ ਕੋਈ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ੇ ਲਗਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇ ਮੌਸਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈ ਅਚਾਨਕ ਤਬਦੀਲੀ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਮੌਸਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਤਬਦੀਲੀ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ, ਸਾਰੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਹੋਰ ਥਾਂਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡੋ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਵਿਚਲੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਸਰੋਵਰ, ਕਿਸੇ ਡੈਮ, ਕਿਸੇ ਮੱਛੀ ਪਾਲਣ ਕੇਂਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਕੋਈ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਹੀਂ। ਇਹ ਘਟਨਾ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਹੀ ਕਿਉਂ ਵਾਪਰੀ ਹੈ? ਕੀ ਇਸ ਸੁਆਲ ਦਾ ਜੁਆਬ ਅਕਾਲ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ, ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਦੇਣਗੇ? ਕੀ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਪੰਥ ਕਬਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ 'ਚੋਂ ਜਾਗ ਕੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਇਹ ਸੁਆਲ ਪੁੱਛੇਗਾ?

ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਦਾ ਜੁਆਬ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰਤ ਹੈ-


ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਅਗਿਆਨੁ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀ। ਅੰਤਰਿ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਜੂਐ ਮਤਿ ਹਾਰੀ॥
ਕੂੜ ਕੁਸਤੁ ਓਹੁ ਪਾਪ ਕਮਾਵੈ। ਕਿਆ ਓਹੁ ਸੁਣੈ ਕਿਆ ਆਖਿ ਸੁਣਾਵੈ॥
ਅੰਨਾ ਬੋਲਾ ਖੁਇ ਉਝੜਿ ਪਾਇ। ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਅੰਧਾ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ॥
(ਗੁਰੂ ਗੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਪੰਨਾ 314)​ 
ਇਹ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਅਜੋਕੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਲੀਡਰਸ਼ਿਪ ਪੂਰੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਢੁੱਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਕਬਜ਼ਾ ਅਕਾਲ ਤਖ਼ਤ, ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ, ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਤੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਸਮਾਜ ਉੱਪਰ ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਰਤਾਰਾ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਧਾਨ ਦੇ ਉਲਟ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਨਮੁੱਖ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਮੱਤ ਚੰਗੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਤੇ ਹੰਕਾਰ ਤੇ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਨਾਲ ਭਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਉਹ ਕੂੜ, ਝੂਠ ਤੇ ਪਾਪ ਕਮਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੁਣਨ ਜਾਂ ਸੁਣਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਅਰਥ ਨਹੀਂ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹ ਲੋਕ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਓਝੜੇ ਪਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਇਹ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਚਾਨਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਦੇ ਸਕਦੇ। ਇਸੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਘਾਟਾਂ ਦੇਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜਦ ਮੱਤ ਹੀ ਪਲੀਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ, ਤਾਂ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀਆਂ ਖਾਮੀਆਂ ਦੇਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣਗੀਆਂ ਹੀ। ਸੋ ਭ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਗੁਰਧਾਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੁਧਾਰ ਦੀ ਆਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਰੱਖੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ। ਇਹ ਕਾਂਡ ਹੋਰ ਵੀ ਵਾਪਰਨਗੇ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਗਰਕਨ ਦੀ ਨਿਸ਼ਾਨੀ ਹੈ।

- ਪ੍ਰੋ. ਬਲਵਿੰਦਰਪਾਲ ਸਿੰਘ


*source :* http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/2010/10Oct2010/03%20Oct%2010/03%20Oct%2010%20Fishes%20at%20Darbar%20Sahib.htm


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾਹ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਮਰਦ*

Thank you Soul_jyot ji for sharing such important messages with SPN Readership! You may wanna post a synopsis/summary at the top, for all-Punjabi messages for the benefit of non-punjabi readership... so they have an idea as to what has been posted.

Thank you so much for you tireless efforts to bring these fascinating topics that make SPN the most enriching place to be here. 

Gurfateh!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eathing the Parasd in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

Of course, I love fish and I have a special relationship with the fish at Darbar Sahib.  I remember my profound sadness at seeing their bodies floating along with the body parts in the bloody waters of the sarovar after the BlueStar Massacre.

Surely, not even Mrs. Gandhi could believe these were her enemies.

All this is to explain why I'd like some idea of what is happening to them now.  

BTW, Parsad is not fish food.  At their level of evolution, they need different nourishment and they can't live on kirtan alone.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eathing the Parasd in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

Respected Aman Singh Ji:

Thanks for your comments. As per your suggestion, an English synopsis/summary has been added on the top of the Punjabi article for the benefit of non-punjabi readership... so they have an idea as to what has been posted.

With due regards,
*Soul_jyot* ( Harbhajan S. Sangha )


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eathing the Parasd in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*



Soul_jyot said:


> Respected Aman Singh Ji:
> 
> Thanks for your comments. As per your suggestion, an English synopsis/summary has been added on the top of the Punjabi article for the benefit of non-punjabi readership... so they have an idea as to what has been posted.
> 
> ...



Million thanks, Soul Jyot ji!

So it seems that the fish are living in the equivalent of a killer smog.

I will refrain from any comments on the job that the SPGC is doing.  The condition of the sarovar speaks more eloquently to that than my words could.

Poor fish!  They live in a most blessed site where they should have the happiest possible fish life.  Words fail me.  

I love fish.  Any fish.  All fish.  Especially these special fish.  No more to say.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eathing the Parasd in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

Over time they seem to become beggars, and play on the guilt of humans. They will eat as much as they are fed, and gluttony eventually does them in. 


*Care and feeding of koi* at http://fishfood.co.uk/koi-fish-food/how-often-should-i-feed-my-koi-fish


JustLookinAround Says:
February 27th, 2010 at 7:22 am

I know how hard it is to watch them come to you begging for food, only to have to turn them away. It’s tough. Still, it’s MUCH better for them to only give them food once or twice a day.

Never feed more than they can eat in five minutes at each feeding. If you don’t have a great filtration system, you might want to change that to two minutes.

Over-feeding will cause huge swings in Ammonia and Nitrites. Those two chemicals will stress your fish and will quickly make them sick and can even cause them to die. Over-feeding is the quickest way to kill Koi.

I have a 10,000 gallon Koi pond with a very good filtration system and with lots of plants. It is a natural looking pond that invites lots of insects. I did not feed my Koi last year…Not even once. Not only did they survive, they grew well and they are healthy and happy. There are tons of bugs in my pond for them to eat.

As tough as it is, it is in the best interest of your fish not to overfeed. Good luck with that…It’s a hard habit to break!


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eathing the Parasd in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*



Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> BTW, Parsad is not fish food.  At their level of evolution, they need different nourishment and they can't live on kirtan alone.



I was about to say the same thing. Maybe the SGPC committee should be made to eat nothing but grass and see how long they last!!!  :redturban:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eathing the Parasd in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*



Randip Singh said:


> I was about to say the same thing. Maybe the SGPC committee should be made to eat nothing but grass and see how long they last!!!  :redturban:


Actually, grass isn't fish food either, but I think that's a great idea for dealing with the SGPC.  They wouldn't last long.

Or perhaps make them bathe in the sarovar (as it has been for the fish) every day before their prayers.  (Do they do nitnem?)


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

Someone mentioned in another thread that no fish died before 2005. Could they be dying due to old age too? That can't be avoided!!


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Historical Paintings and Prints of Harimandir Sahib*



harmanpreet singh said:


> hi admin , but no fish died  before 2005( before installing filter ) .  this problem can be sorted out by  more frequent JAL change from sarovar .
> 
> prior to installment of filters , JAL in sarovar used to be stand still , calm , very beautiful upside down image of Golden Temple in sarovar formed due to reflection of Sunlight especially on evenings
> 
> ...




harmanpreet singh ji

Thanks for this information about the filtration system. I guess the bottom line is going to be a who knows until an expert can take a look. Many thanks again.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*



findingmyway said:


> Someone mentioned in another thread that no fish died before 2005. Could they be dying due to old age too? That can't be avoided!!





These two posts were misplaced in another thread and I have moved them both and their replies. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

If the parshad forms an oil film on the water surface, the fish will deplete the oxygen in the water in no time. That's how fish can die from parshad contamination. Maybe they are putting too much ghee.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*



findingmyway said:


> Someone mentioned in another thread that no fish died before 2005. Could they be dying due to old age too? That can't be avoided!!




I looked this up.  The average life span of koi is 25-35 years, and they have been known to live up to 200 years!  

It's not old age.  



Here are some FAQ about koi.  http://users.vcnet.com/rrenshaw/asahi1.html

Number 9 - "Koi get along well with goldfish or other tropical fish; as long  as the other fish aren't aggressive or small enough to eat" - gave me the giggles.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

isnt this solid proof that its just WATER...and  ...POLLUTED water to boot. IF it can KILL FISH..how can it SAVE YOUR SOUL ???....Harsh reality....the SAROVAR is simply for BATHING and washing..the REALGURU is GURBANI which has to be followed in SPIRIT as well as PRACTISE...to CHANGE OUR LIFE....or GURBANI already told this..Mendak naveh..FROGS BATHE ALL the time..24/7 365 days..so they must be the ones being SAVED ?? along with the FISH..ha ha ha:redturban: who have to DIE first....when Gurbani wnats us to be JEEWAN MUKT..LIVING and being SAVED...animatedkhandaicecreamkaur


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> isnt this solid proof that its just WATER...and  ...POLLUTED water to boot. IF it can KILL FISH..how can it SAVE YOUR SOUL ???....Harsh reality....the SAROVAR is simply for BATHING and washing..the REALGURU is GURBANI which has to be followed in SPIRIT as well as PRACTISE...to CHANGE OUR LIFE....or GURBANI already told this..Mendak naveh..FROGS BATHE ALL the time..24/7 365 days..so they must be the ones being SAVED ?? along with the FISH..ha ha ha:redturban: who have to DIE first....when Gurbani wnats us to be JEEWAN MUKT..LIVING and being SAVED...animatedkhandaicecreamkaur



Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said. We have become the frogs of  the sarovers. Sadly to  notice that  how much Hindutva is ingrained in us. Thanks to Jaskeerat who was 10 in 2000 when I took both her and Trimaan to India and of course to Darbar Sahib for opening my eyes for this nonsensical Hindu ritual that we Sikhs are immersed into, literally and metaphorically speaking.

I have a question to ask those who visit Darbar Sahib or have news about it from closer grounds. Some years ago a Sikh family who owns a trucking company in California paid for the restoration of sarovar with new paint and a modern filtration system. 

What happened to those improvements?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: How could Fish die by eating the Prashad in Darbar Sahib? ਜੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਢਿੱਡਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਕੜਾ&*

*Guidance from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji: ( Pana 962)*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਪਉੜੀ ॥</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>pourree ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>Pauree:

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਨਾ ਤੂ ਆਵਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਘਿਣਾਵਣੇ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>naa thoo aavehi vas bahuth ghinaavanae ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>No one can bring You under control, by despising the world.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਨਾ ਤੂ ਆਵਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਬੇਦ ਪੜਾਵਣੇ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>naa thoo aavehi vas baedh parraavanae ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>No one can bring You under control, by studying the Vedas.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਨਾ ਤੂ ਆਵਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਨਾਈਐ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>naa thoo aavehi vas theerathh naaeeai ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>No one can bring You under control, by bathing at the holy places.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਨਾ ਤੂ ਆਵਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਧਾਈਐ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>naa thoo aavehi vas dhharathee dhhaaeeai ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>No one can bring You under control, by wandering all over the world.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਨਾ ਤੂ ਆਵਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਕਿਤੈ ਸਿਆਣਪੈ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>naa thoo aavehi vas kithai siaanapai ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>No one can bring You under control, by any clever tricks.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਨਾ ਤੂ ਆਵਹਿ ਵਸਿ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੇ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>naa thoo aavehi vas bahuthaa dhaan dhae ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>No one can bring You under control, by giving huge donations to charities.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਤੇਰੈ ਵਸਿ ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰਾ ॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>sabh ko thaerai vas agam agocharaa ||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>Everyone is under Your power, O inaccessible, unfathomable Lord.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=ggs>ਤੂ ਭਗਤਾ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਭਗਤਾ ਤਾਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ॥੧੦॥

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=subhead>thoo bhagathaa kai vas bhagathaa thaan thaeraa ||10||

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=shlok>You are under the control of Your devotees; You are the strength of Your devotees. ||10||

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

